# Teamfahrer gesucht



## Marcov (14. Oktober 2004)

Wir vertreten eine Sponsorengruppe, die ab nächstem Jahr ein MTB-Team (Cross Country & Marathon) fördern möchte. Das Team wird aus ca. 10 Fahrern bestehen. Je nach Leistungsklasse werden den Fahrern Ausrüstung (Räder, Bekleidung) zur Verfügung gestellt bzw. zu stark vergünstigten Kondition weitergegeben.
Wir suchen Fahrer und Fahrerinnen ab dem U23 Bereich. Neben sportlichen Erfolgen zählen für uns die Teamfähigkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und das Auftreten. Interessenten-innen schicken Ihre Bewerbung (bitte mit Ergebnissen, Foto und ein paar Worten zu euch) an die E-Mail adresse: 
[email protected]


----------



## phiro (14. Oktober 2004)

wie ist das Anforderungsprofil ungefähr?

reichts wenn man Lizenz fährt und regional weit vorne ist?

solls ein deutschlandweites Team sein?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Oktober 2004)

Deutschlandweit oder beschränkt auf einige Bundesländer?


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

habe dieses Jahr den MTB-Marathon am Nürburgring (65 km) gewonnen.
1. Gesamtwertung und 1. Senioren 1. (65 km in 2:42:20 h).
Bild siehe Startnummer 7018 beim Fotodienst.

Reicht das?

Andere Rennen meist unter den esten 10 Plätzen beendet.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## on any sunday (15. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe dieses Jahr den MTB-Marathon am Nürburgring (65 km) gewonnen.
> 1. Gesamtwertung und 1. Senioren 1. (65 km in 2:42:20 h).
> ...



Die nehmen aber nur Leute, die mit Messer und Gabel essen können.


----------



## Wave (15. Oktober 2004)

- Landesmeister Nordrhein-Westfalen
. Gesamtsieg Nrw-Cup
. 3. Platz Deutsche Meisterschaft Team-Relay
. 7. Platz Nachwuchs DM
- Top 10 Platzierungen bei der MTB Bundesliga
- 2. Platz P-Weg Marathon 3. Platz Int. Sauerland Marathon


----------



## kupfermark (15. Oktober 2004)

1. Platz beim 2. Ulmer Bierfassrollen 2004

Bei MTB-Rennen komm ich bestenfalls mal im Mittelfeld an. Bin dafür voll sympathisch und hab total Spass, an Rennen teilzunehmen. 

Das müsste doch reichen, um in ein Team zu kommen, oder?


----------



## marewo (15. Oktober 2004)

Zählen denn nur die Plätze bis 10. Ist doch ungerecht,
wenn ich letzter werde, bin ich doch viel länger unterwegs und kann dadurch den Sponsor auch viel länger präsentieren  

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Katrin (15. Oktober 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> - Landesmeister Nordrhein-Westfalen
> . Gesamtsieg Nrw-Cup
> . 3. Platz Deutsche Meisterschaft Team-Relay
> . 7. Platz Nachwuchs DM
> ...



Willst du dein Team wechseln? Schade, schade!


----------



## Silent (15. Oktober 2004)

Mich wundert wie wenig hinterfragt wird.


----------



## bluemuc (15. Oktober 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert wie wenig hinterfragt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcov (15. Oktober 2004)

um ein paar offene Fragen zu klären:
-Fahrer am besten aus dem Ruhrgebiet (was aber nicht heißt, dass kein Interesse an anderen Fahrern besteht)
-vornehmlich Junge Fahrer ab U23 Bereich

und bitte am besten eine E-Mail schicken, sonnst ist es für uns unmöglich den Überblick zu behalten.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. Oktober 2004)

beschreib mal bitte die ausrichtung und den sponsor etwas genauer!


----------



## Silent (15. Oktober 2004)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

>


Ich meine das niemand fragt 
- wer die Sponsoren sind
- wer dahintersteckt hinter der Vertretung der Sponsoren
- was für Bikes überhaupt angeboten werden
- was für Pflichten bestehen (Anzahl der Rennen die gefordert werden, wo man fahren muß,.....)
- ist es ein Verein der geründet werden soll
- versicherungstechniche Dinge
usw.....


----------



## bluemuc (15. Oktober 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine das niemand fragt
> - wer die Sponsoren sind
> - wer dahintersteckt hinter der Vertretung der Sponsoren
> - was für Bikes überhaupt angeboten werden
> ...



ich auch   deshalb  

sehr geheimnisvoll ...


----------



## Wave (15. Oktober 2004)

Katrin schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du dein Team wechseln? Schade, schade!



hab ich das behauptet? würd mich halt nur mal intressieren, was man sonst so geboten bekommt


----------



## Almoedi (16. Oktober 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine das niemand fragt
> - wer die Sponsoren sind
> - wer dahintersteckt hinter der Vertretung der Sponsoren
> - was für Bikes überhaupt angeboten werden
> ...



Ich bin in diesem und im letzten Jahr einige der großen Marathons im Top 20 und teilweise im Top 10 Bereich der Gesamtwertung gefahren. 

Bevor ich aber irgendwo eine Bewerbung hin schicke, würde mich doch auch erstmal interessieren WO!!!! ich die Bewerbung hin schicke???

Wer ist der Sponsor Vertreter?
Wer sind die Sponsoren?
Was könnte man als Leistung bekommen? 
Wie wird das Team sporlich betreut?
Wie läuft der Renn Support?
Habt ihr eine Web Site?

Oder wollt ihr einfach nur mal so über die Konkurrenz in der Szene Informieren???

Bei ein paar konkreten Infos hätte ich aber sicher Interesse und habe auch noch zwei gute Fahrer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcov (17. Oktober 2004)

Da es sich um eine Neugründung handelt, werden wir bevor nicht alle Sponsoren fest an Bord sind hier auch keine nennen. Mit den Sponsoren die feststehen können wir für das Material garantieren. Mit weiteren Geldsponsoren wollen wir Leistungstest, Trainingslager, Fahrkosten etc. bezahlen. 
Bitte habt Verständniss dafür, dass wir hier im Internet nicht über potenzielle Sponsoren berichten werden. Dies ist im übrigen auch eine üblich Vorgehensweise. Natürlich werdet Ihr wenn Ihr denn im engeren Kreis der Bewerber seid auch alle Einzelheiten erfahren und könnt euch dann entscheiden.


----------



## M::::: (3. November 2004)

Marcov schrieb:
			
		

> -vornehmlich Junge Fahrer ab U23 Bereich



Na, soo jung ist über 23 ja nun auch nicht .


----------



## gorbi73 (3. November 2004)

Korrekt!!!
Aber 21 zum Beispiel is noch seehr jung, und damit biste definitiv *U 23*


----------



## M::::: (3. November 2004)

Ich hab das mehr so U 23 = 23 + verstanden.


----------



## Thunderbird (3. November 2004)

Ich dachte eigentlich auch, es war _älter _als 23 gemeint - ?

Thb


----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. November 2004)

U=UNTER!!! und nicht ÜBER sonst wärs ja Ü


----------



## Thunderbird (4. November 2004)

@ Blauer Sauser: erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten. Es geht um den Satz hier:


			
				Marcov schrieb:
			
		

> Wir suchen Fahrer und Fahrerinnen ab dem U23 Bereich.


Für mich heißt das "ab 23 Jahre".

Dass U für unter steht wissen wir, danke.   

Thb


----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. November 2004)

@ Thunderbird
Das sehe ich aber nicht so. Wenn es heißt "ab U23", dann ist das für mich der Altersbereich bis zur nächstjüngeren Gruppe, meinetwegen U21. Dementsprechend werden Fahrer gesucht ab 21 Jahren aufwärts!

Selber erstmal nachdenken!


----------



## phiro (4. November 2004)

er meint damit sicher Fahrer ab dem Bereich U23, also von 18 an bis .... (denke mal 30 oder so)
Junioren sind als ausgeschlossen (mehr oder weniger)


----------



## Thunderbird (4. November 2004)

@ Blauer Sauser: mein "denken"-Kommentar bezog sich auf deine unnötige
Erklärung von "U-23", nicht auf die Frage, welche AK jetzt gemeint ist.
Da hört sich deine, bzw. phiros Erklärung schon richtig an. Kann aber
auch anders sein. In jedem Fall scheint das Ruhrgebiet auch wichtig zu sein.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. November 2004)

OK, darauf ein


----------



## Thunderbird (4. November 2004)

@ Blauer Sauser: ich trinke zwar gerade Tee, aber was soll's   

@ Marcov: Nur falls ich als Süddeutscher nicht sowieso durch das Raster falle
und noch Interesse besteht bräuchte ich bald mal eine Rückmeldung auf meine
E-Mail. Am Samstag unterschreibe ich sonst einen Teamvertrag bei einem lokalen
Team.

Thb


----------



## georgesPI (9. November 2004)

Finde ich ja lustig wie hier diskutiert wird.
Wilde Spekulationen so weit das Auge reicht.
Abhilfe könnten mal ein paar genauere Infos von dem Teamgründer schaffen.
Oder ist ihm die Gründung des Teams letztlich garnicht ernst? Will er nun Fahrer oder will er das sich hier alle zu Affen machen?
Hat irgend jemand ne Ahnung ob sich bei dem Team schon was konkretes ergeben hat?

Naja. Viel Glück an alle Bewerber.

MfG georgesPI


----------



## phiro (11. November 2004)

Gibts eigentlich einen Zeitpunkt an dem die Bewerbungsfrist endet, oder ist diese schon vorbei?

oder hat sich das erledigt


----------

